# Calling all Fear Factor fans (or not)!



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm going on a semi-secret mission this week and need YOUR help!

The executive producer of Fear Factor happens to be a friend of mine AND a big fan of TiVo.

He's invited me down to the set this week as they record the first episode of the new season. I'll spend two days there and we'll film some fun behind-the-scenes footage (exclusively for TiVo subscribers!) that I will share with you later... 

SO --- are there any burning questions out there I can ask on your behalf?

Questions for Joe, the host... the Gross producer... 

Anything from why all the contestants look like they stepped out of the Ford model agency to how they come up with a recipe for coagulated blood milkshakes (eiw!). The story behind a certain episode, etc. etc.

They WANT to hear from TiVo subsribers, so put on your creative caps.

Looking forward to representing the TiVo peeps and THANKS in advance.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

1. What happens to all the worms, bugs, and other creatures after the show is over? I suppose that they return the bigger ones to the "animal wrangler." For the other ones, do they just let them loose in downtown Los Angeles?

2. The show has great sets and locations. Where do they usually film? (I especially love the shots in abandoned-looking warehouses.)


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Does PETA (or any other organization) ever complain when they blend up live worms, beetles, roaches, etc.?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Last year, the intro lost the familiar 3 men, 3 women part. Is that because there had been so many "special" episodes (twins, best friends, families, etc) so that the 6 contestents was no longer seen as standard?

With the Playboy "Women of Fear Factor" it seemed as though the show's producers were very willing to lend their name/logo etc. Were there conerns about that, since Fear Factor is supposed to be a family show? (And if not, will we see more Fear Factor girls model?!?)

Ratings for last season were off from the previous year. Why do you think that is and what have the producers done to reverse that trend? Do you think that the syndication of old seasons are part of the problem?

Have you thought about doing an all-cop or all-firefighter episode? (3 men, 3 women)

When is Fear Factor expected to premiere? Will there still be the same number of episodes?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Instead of Ford agency, the women look like they are porn stars (relatively). Surgically enhanced and all... 

Are we going to see more extended contests this season? Personally, I prefer the multi-episode ones with intermediate prizes. It makes winning each contest that much more important.

Also, why are so many of the people on Fear Factor incapibable of dealing with water? It seems with each water stunt, there is someone that is a big 'fraidy cat. Didn't they think they would see water?

Enjoy the show, dump the Ms. America (or whatever contest) episodes, those are generally stupid. The celebrity stuff is funny.. We don't have Circus of the Stars anymore, we have Fear Factor with semi-celibrities.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

How many contestants have you dated on the side?
What in his mind is the worst/grossiest episode he ever took part in?


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

These are GREAT, you guys.
Keep 'em coming -- thanks!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Ohhh another one:

What was the worst injury that has happened on the set!!


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

How far do you think you can push the stunts before people stop watching?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Ask him what stuff he wouldn't do that they make the contestants do. 

I could never watch the gross-out segments but always enjoyed the physical stunts and think it would be fun to do a lot of those.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

What are some stunts that have rejected for being too dangerous or gross?
What has been your (producer's) and Joe's favorite stunt?
I remember that during the first Vegas episode, one of the contestants was convinced that the official time was off (or rigged or something). Have any other contestants accused Joe (or the producers) of favoritism? (Perhaps towards the attractive girls?)


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Some of these questions were answered on the VH1's show on Fear Factor.

Has anyone ever been seriously injured doing a stunt? (I guess this'd be more of a "food poisoning" kind of question for the "gross producer")

Have you ever had any contestants claim some kind of weird secret to being able to get through the gross food segments? (Not eating the day before, doing something to kill the smell, etc.)

Has Joe ever thrown up or nearly thrown up? What was the stunt he considered the most disgusting?


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2002)

1. When the contestants perform a stunt where they have to throw flags on the ground or into a lake, does someone clean up all the flags afterwards, or do they just leave them there?
2. During the gross out stunts, how do they ensure that the "food" is safe for consumption? I can't imagine that they tested every single worm, rat, decayed fish gut, etc to make sure they are disease-free.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

Is there on official "taste tester" for the gross eating stunts?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am assuming that they have all contestants sign a pretty thoroughly thought out liability waiver... However, has there been any successful legal action, or attempts to sue?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Gene S said:


> Is there on official "taste tester" for the gross eating stunts?


Yes, there is. There was a tiny little blurb on him in TV Guide a while back.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

From my wife:

Why aren't there any chubbier people as contestants? (non barbie/kens)

What aren't there girls with 'real' big ones (yes her question but i hate fake also) 

When will they come up with new stunts? Water, yucky stuff, then heights is getting real old and predictable. The helicopter stuff is boring. 

why isn't there a handicapped version fear factor? stuff like eating bugs can be done by many other people.

Is the stuff with raw sewage truly raw sewage? 

does OSHA have anything to do with the show?

Do the people on the show have to take a psych test?

The paluga? half made baby duck eggs: are they dead when you go to use them or do you just take them away and kill them by the act of taking them away?

Will Joe ever play himself? She thinks he should. Also the other man show guys should. 

She awaits your answers and is thankful for the chance to ask.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Is it true that Tank Abbot made Joe his girl?


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

For the gross out stuff, honestly how do you come up with them? Do you just sit there and think up some weird thing to eat and then see if it will/won't kill you or do you actually research weird delicacies from around the world?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Complement Joe on being a good shot with the AR15. I believe that was from the first season. One of my favorite episodes!


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Excellent contributions!

I will do my best to represent them all.... 

I leave tomorrow mid-day, so any last ones, feel free to gimme a shout-out.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Have a safe trip!!! 
And let us all know if he gets fresh with you..lol


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

So how'd it go?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> So how'd it go?


I'm impressed you 'remembered' this thread.

crawls away slowly.......


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Ill second the inquiry


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Well?


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

hahhah! YES!

Okay, so I'm working on a little surprise for TiVo subscribers on this front.

It was fun -- they are ALL HUGE HUGE TiVo fans on the set there, let me tell you...

The show I was there for doesn't air until Oct. so there's some uncomfortable lag time here.

Thanks for your support!!


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

TiVoShanan said:


> Okay, so I'm working on a little surprise for TiVo subscribers on this front.


Does the surprise involve dangling us from a scaffold?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TiVoShanan said:


> hahhah! YES!
> 
> Okay, so I'm working on a little surprise for TiVo subscribers on this front.
> 
> ...


I and the rest of your fan club will be looking forward to this.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Since I don't care for Fear Factor, I'll watch this only for Shanan.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Does the surprise involve dangling us from a scaffold?


As long as it doesn't involve horse rectum...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Please post exact date when you learn it


----------



## JCWest (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *JYoung*
> _Since I don't care for Fear Factor, I'll watch this only for Shanan_.


JYoung, Do you grade any other shows? I used to enjoy reading your reviews of Enterprise. Why not give the October Fear Factor show mentioned above a full JYoung minute by minute synopsis? That would be fun to read.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

TiVoShanan said:


> The show I was there for doesn't air until Oct. so there's some uncomfortable lag time here.


October? I wasn't aware that the show had a firm date to come back...but had heard that it wasn't going to be until 2006...


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

it's either Oct. or Jan.
I'll check in again with the exec. producer.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I used to really enjoy FF but it started getting old after a few years. Nothing is really new, there is a water stunt or something up high and they drink/eat disgusting animal parts or have to get into it. Surprise !! No old and boring.


Rich


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

futon says January.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Rkkeller said:


> I used to really enjoy FF but it started getting old after a few years. Nothing is really new, there is a water stunt or something up high and they drink/eat disgusting animal parts or have to get into it. Surprise !! No old and boring.
> 
> Rich


It'd be hard as hell to come up with a new totally different stunt every week for years, yet they do. The main reason I watch it is not for the stunts, or even the gross out contests. I watch it to see who can do the best. I've been surprised many, many times when someone who I don't think has a snowball's chance in Hell winning does just that. BTW, whoever says they should start putting fat people on Fear Factor...um no. Just no. They could probably still beat the big ego bodybuilder guys though .


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

TiVoShanan said:


> hahhah! YES!
> 
> Okay, so I'm working on a little surprise for TiVo subscribers on this front.
> 
> ...


Any update?


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

HAhahha, funny you should ask!

I am JUST this week putting the finishing touches on something I'm going to be able to talk about very, very soon.

THe new season is about to premiere, hence the gearing up.

Can I thank you again for your incredible patience on this front???!!!!


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

I watched last night, and I think this new season is going to be awesome.

I wonder, though, in the second task, with the spiders and rats, were the spider webs real? I doubt it, since they would have had to reset the course after each run, with no time to wait for the spiders to spin their magic. Besides, do those types of spiders even spin webs?


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Well? 

Love the new avatar...


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

I'd do anything on that show other than eat an insect bigger than a peanut shell; or an insect with antennae.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I wish I had seen this thread back in June so that I could have Shanan ask this question for me:

Several times during the gross-out challenge, one of the items has been "hundred year-old eggs." Where in the world do they get these? Has someone really been saving eggs for 100 years in the hopes that someday someone would come up with a gross-out TV show and want to make people eat them?

Let us know when your special TiVo surprise is ready. Maybe I'll have to start watching the show again.


----------



## Homeless (Dec 14, 2005)

I could do anything on that show. Mind over matter.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I think I could do anything, as well. Once they had these horrible half-spider/half-crab things that they made people eat--in a casino, I think. Those gave me pause.


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> I wish I had seen this thread back in June so that I could have Shanan ask this question for me:
> 
> Several times during the gross-out challenge, one of the items has been "hundred year-old eggs." Where in the world do they get these? Has someone really been saving eggs for 100 years in the hopes that someday someone would come up with a gross-out TV show and want to make people eat them?


 Those eggs are not really 100 years old. They are simply marinated, fermented (usually duck) eggs. Some people believe they are best when eaten after 100 days, not 100 years.


----------



## thatmeowgirl (Oct 8, 2004)

I worked on FF, nothing much to see if you ask me.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Was hoping to post this a couple of days ago so you had two days advance, but I had some real-life upsets... Sorry to disappoint with the delay but hope you still enjoy and THANK YOU SO SO SO MUCH for your great ideas, inspiration, and support.

I'm going to be turning to TC on a regular basis for feedback, ideas and suggestions. PM me! 


Okay, so I have a little surprise for you: a mini-show made especially for TiVo subscribersavailable now on TiVo Central! 

Back in August, Fear Factors executive producer Matt Kunitz called me with an invitation I couldnt refuse: an exclusive two-day, behind-the-scenes visit to get the first-look at some of the new seasons scream-worthy scenarios.

We also unearthed (ahem) some fascinating little-did-you-knows (even for the non-Fear Factor fan) and my word, did we ever talk TiVo. 

So join me in the premiere episode of TiVo Takes On  as I take you on a twisted tour de fright through the backstage labyrinth of one of the longest running and most successful reality series ever. And dont worrywe have plenty of TiVo fun along the way!

Dont be scared (Well if you have a really squeamish tummy, maybe you dont want to watch, but I was 100% fine when I was there and I usually cant watch an episode myself!): Select the menu item on TiVo Central that says TiVo Takes On FEAR! And stay tuned for what TiVo takes on next.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Will DirecTivos get this?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I really enjoyed the special...it was worth the wait!

*Positives:*
 The whole behind-the-scenes stuff, especially on the stunt testers and how contestants get to ask questions about the stunts.
 The little lists of what different staff members like to watch (though how come Joe didn't get that little pop-up list? Is it because you asked him on camera?)
 The use of the "progress bar" to indicate time passing. Cute!
 I thought that some of the interviews were pretty good. In particular, parts of Joe's interview seemed more "real" than other interviews I've seen of him. Perhaps it had to do with the length of time you were there...
*Negatives:*
 I thought the little how-to segment on title search vs. director seach was unnecessary and took time away from the feature. There are other ways for new users to learn those tips and (if we get more "TiVo take on" episodes) we won't need to go over that stuff again and again.
 I was a little disappointed that you didn't go into any of the changes this season (in particular, the fact that none of the episodes aired so far have been the old-standard 3 men, 3 women or the whole "Capital One Home Invasion" stuff). I understand that the producers probably wanted to focus on the upcoming _Psycho_ episodes, but real fans plan to watch anyway and we're the ones more interested in how the program has changed this season.
Overall, I definitely enjoyed it and for once I didn't feel that an automatically downloaded featurette was just a waste of my precious hard drive space. Keep up the great work! Any other episodes in the works that you can let us know about?


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, Amnesia, thank you so much for the thoughtful reflection and nicely summarized feedback -- fantastically constructive.

And you nailed it on the Joe question. I figured since we talked about it "live," we didn't need the "bubble," but duly noted, its absence.  And glad you like these so-called "bubbles." I see potential for mo' bettah (clevah, too) TiVo tid-bits in bubbles, perhaps, moving forward. 

Which leads me to your last question... nothing I can spill YET, but I'm sure I'll check in with you guys again -- just like I did this time, so keep an eye out. Your feedback here in the forum is invaluable to me, so thanks again.

Finally, re: an earlier q: No, DIRECTV boxes won't get this. It's that whole your "their customer, not ours" thing. Grrrrrrr... 

Maybe you could go watch at a friend's house, hehehe.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Overall, I definitely enjoyed it and for once I didn't feel that an automatically downloaded featurette was just a waste of my precious hard drive space.


I'm not sure if you meant this as just a figure of speech or if you really didn't know but just in case, note that TiVo uses special hard drive space set aside for these features. This is space it never reports to the user as having available so it won't take up any room on "your" hard drive since it's space you couldn't record in anyways.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TiVoShanan said:


> Finally, re: an earlier q: No, DIRECTV boxes won't get this. It's that whole your "their customer, not ours" thing. Grrrrrrr...
> 
> Maybe you could go watch at a friend's house, hehehe.


I have no friends.... How unfair to tease me, me tell my wife we are getting this..then we dont. She'll be bummed.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> TiVo uses special hard drive space set aside for these features.


I think the whole idea of TiVo "reserving" my hard disk space for their promos is terrible.

I am opposed to the use of customers' scarce resources for paid promotions. We already pay TiVo a monthly fee---we shouldn't have to also have our disk space eaten up by ads for a new movie or SUV. In fact, "reserving" space is even worse than using it as needed. That means that even if I don't have an ad on my machine, I still don't have access to the disk space. That's lose-lose.

I would much rather have these be more "on demand". That is, you mark your interest in an ad or promo and it gets sent to your machine. Yes, it wouldn't be available instantly (it might take a day or an hour), but at least we won't have our disk space used unnecessarily.

My point about the _FF_ featurette was that for once I didn't think it was a waste of my disk space (though I do wish I could reclaim the space now that I've watched it).


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

I just watched it. How cool is it to have TCF related content actually show up on my TiVo ! 
I'm not a Fear Factor Fan but I really like Joe from watching his commentary of UFC matches. 
Thanks TiVoShanan !!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

newsposter said:


> I have no friends.... How unfair to tease me, me tell my wife we are getting this..then we dont. She'll be bummed.


Well, that stinks.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh, I made a special offer on this front in a PM... Did newsposter not get it???


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Shanan, I have 2 DirecTV boxes, but one older standalone unit (Series 1) and the FF thing didn't show up on there either. Is it only going to Series 2 boxes?


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Hmmm... not sure about the Series1 boxes.
Will find out.

I know it won't go to DIRECTV boxes, though.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Tracy said:


> Well, that stinks.


Will you be my friend? 



TiVoShanan said:


> Oh, I made a special offer on this front in a PM... Did newsposter not get it???


replied. Thanks!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

To my favorite Tivo Girl, why didn't they renew FF? My wife isn't happy. I guess I'll have to go in the back yard, dig up bugs, put them in a pail then eat them with my hands tied behind my back. Not sure i can go a full 22 eps a year HELP!!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it's back..thanks!
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7164

Friday, May 19, 2006
NBC Adds 'Fear Factor,' Drops 'Kings' from Summer Roster
By Brian Ford Sullivan (TFC)

LOS ANGELES (thefutoncritic.com) -- NBC has booked "Fear Factor's" swan song, as the final episodes of the series will begin airing Tuesdays at 8:00/7:00c starting June 6.

Said installments will serve as a lead-in to "Last Comic Standing's" new season, which launches with a two-hour premiere on May 30.

Conversely, the Peacock has quietly dropped its planned burn-off run of "Four Kings." Advance listings from the network had the show rejoining its Thursday lineup on May 25. Additional repeats of "My Name Is Earl" and "The Office" will instead fill the half-hour for the foreseeable future.

Also unlikely to get burn-offs: "Joey" and "E-Ring," as both series have been dropped from NBC's web site.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bump to remind you of june 6


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

now they took it out of the guide and it's june 13 ...how do people without tivo figure this stuff out?

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=fear_factor&view=listings


----------

